# Übungen für Zuhause?



## marc53844 (11. April 2013)

Hi, da ich leider wenige Zeit finde aufs Rad zu kommen (max. 2 mal in der Woche) und mich dann direkt mit Freunden zu einer größeren Tour treffe, möchte ich wissen ob es für Zuhause ein paar Übungen zur Verbesserung des Gleichgewichts etc. gibt. 

Das Gelände wird teilweise immer anspruchsvoller aber ich habe halt Probleme enge kleine Kurven in langsamer Geschwindigkeit zu fahren oder gar auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben ohne das Bein abzusetzen... 
Vom Wheelie wollen wir mal garnicht erst sprechen. 
Die gesamte Kontrolle vom Rad könnte etwas besser sein.

Gibt es da was sinnvolles was ich zuhause ab und an mal machen kann? 
So 10 mins vorm schlafen gehen oder so?

Kommt mir bitte nicht mit diesem komigen "Board" das da für viele hundert euros verkauft wird  Das bin ich vorerst nicht bereit auszugeben 

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. April 2013)

1.Bike ins Wohnzimmer, Flur, Garage etc. stellen.
2. Aufsteigen
3. Gleichgewicht halten solange es geht.

Das gleiche kann man auch üben, wenn man mit einem Rad in der Stadt unterwegs ist.
Am besten kann man versuchen die Rotphasen der Ampel über auf dem Bike stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (11. April 2013)

Danke! Das klingt doch schonmal sehr gut! 

Yogaübungen werde ich mir mal ansehen! Viel Platz habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2013)

wenn du nicht gänzlichst unsportlich bis, würde ich lieber auf dem bike üben als auf i.einem ball.

Such dir rasenkantensteine, schmale linien, längere balken und fahre da immer langsamer drüber. Balance auf dem rad halten ist doch was anderes als auf i.einem Board...

Und am ende läuft alles darauf hinaus, dass du den trackstand lernen solltest. 

Also immer langsamer und langsamer und langsamer werden, i.wann bleibst mal stehen. Und wenn du das kannst, solltest du auch keine probleme mit engen kurven haben.


----------



## marc53844 (11. April 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, die Zeit ist es dir mir fehlt.  Deshalb interessiere ich mich eben für Übungen die man zuhause nochmal eben "dazwischen" schmeissen kann.


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. April 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, die Zeit ist es dir mir fehlt.  Deshalb interessiere ich mich eben für Übungen die man zuhause nochmal eben "dazwischen" schmeissen kann.



Rad nehmen, vor die Haustür Trackstand und enge Kurven üben (wie Eisbein schon schrieb). Das braucht 2 Minuten länger für Bike holen/Bike wegstellen und der Effekt ist deutlich größer, als auf einem Wackelbrett o.ä.


----------



## marc53844 (11. April 2013)

1. ist mir klar das die praktische Übung die Beste ist.
2. ist mir auch klar das jeder Andere meine Situation besser einschätzen kann als ich selbst (achtung, sarkasmus). Zumal es Leute gibt die das Rad beispielseise nichtmal zuhause stehen haben.
3. Habe ich nach Übungen für zuhause gefragt und darum möchte ich hier nicht über meine vorhandene Zeit bzw. meine Möglichkeiten diskutieren.

Ich freue mich natürlich wenn es Leute gibt die 100% Priorität aufs Biken legen das ist bei mir jedoch nicht der Fall. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Dominik19xx (11. April 2013)

Du könntest in den Baumarkt gehen und dir ein Holzbrett besorgen.
Dazu eine Rolle, die halbwegs stabil und relativ dick ist.
Fertig ist ein Balance Board für 5-15 Euro.
Mit rollen meine ich sowas:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RADER-ROLLEN...953925619?pt=Räder_Rollen&hash=item35c5ed3bf3
Die sollte es eigentlich in jedem Baumarkt geben.
Wichtig ist, das sie nicht wie Beim Sessel drehbar sind.
Also keine Lenkrollen, sonder die einfachen starren.


----------



## Trailwolf (11. April 2013)

Eine einfache, günstige und schnelle Gleichgewichtsübung ist auch, mit geschlossenen Augen auf einem Bein zu stehen. Wenn das langweilig wird, stell' dich auf ein Kissen oder leg' den Kopf in den Nacken, wahlweise dann erst mit Augen offen und später zu. 
Allerdings ist es schon sinnvoll, auch auf dem Rad Balance zu üben, weil beim Fahren ja auch der Umgang mit und die Kontrolle des Rades ein Teil der Balance ausmachen, und das lernt man nur auf dem Rad. Kleine Übungen beim Fahren einzubauen, solange das Gelände die Manöver noch nicht erfordert (Kurventechnik einsetzen, Linien auf dem Asphalt nachfahren, Bordsteinbalancieren, Treppen / Absätze rauf/runter oder was einem noch so einfällt), hilft bestimmt auch!


----------



## homerjay (11. April 2013)

Beim Zähneputzen auf einem Bein stehen.

Balancekreisel gibt es teilweise für 10 Euro, ein Wackelbrett im Eigenbau aus dem Baumarkt auch.


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2013)

Trackstand im Kellerraum üben (eine Teilnehmerin hat mir berichtet, dass sie das sogar vor dem Fernseher übt)  

Bei mir war es damals so, dass ich vor dem Schlafen gehen Trackstand im Keller und später dann halt Manual die Einfahrt runter, Fakie fahren etc. - Schuhe an, Helm an und 15 Min. üben, das passt und kann man mehrmals am Tag zwischendurch machen.

Achja, achte darauf, dass du den Trackstand ohne Bremse benutzen übst und somit das nach vorne - hinten Pendeln zum Ausbalancieren nutzen kannst!






Foto von damals:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (12. April 2013)

gut gut, vielen Dank an allen die sich hier Mühe mit Ihren wertvollen Tipps gegeben haben! Ich werde die ganzen Infos in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen ausarbeiten.

Ich denke das sind für das Erste wirklich ne Menge Möglichkeiten!

Gruß und Dank!
Marc


----------



## Der Toni (12. April 2013)

kleines Übungsvideo für den Keller:


----------



## Mitglied (12. April 2013)

Sehr gut! 
Für eine Tagestour gehst Du wahrscheinlich gar nicht aus dem Haus, sondern fährst mal von oben nach unten? (-;


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. April 2013)

Kellertraining in Birkenstocks - sau cool 

und auf jeden viel sympathischer als die ständige Eigenwerbung vom "Experten" hier...


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2013)

Super Clip  Die Action aus dem Keller erinnert mich an meine Anfänge  Inspirierende Sache, das sollten mehr Biker/innen so machen.


----------



## sparkfan (14. April 2013)

Der Toni schrieb:


> kleines Übungsvideo für den Keller:



Idee, Technik, Umsetzung  uneingeschränkt nachahmungswürdig

Outfit: No Comment. Sollte jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (14. April 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Outfit: No Comment. Sollte jeder für sich entscheiden



Na gut, aber die Style Polizei kommt nicht bei mir "in Keller".


----------



## OhneLimit (15. April 2013)

Übungen für zuhause... schön un dgut ich hab nur noch weniger platz im keller als da im video und das fand ich da shcon eng ... ^^


----------

